# Equipment Review



## Wolf-Kim (May 11, 2010)

Looking to update some of my equipment, now that we know we like rabbits and will continue on with them.

I was looking at the 3 stackable 30" X 36" cages from Basse Equipement with the metal pans.

Also looking at upgrading to auto-waterers.

For the 3 stackable cages and 6 autowaterers come to a total of 297.90 at Basse Equipment.

Pros and cons of this equipment? Is this the cheapest place to get this stuff?

Since the cages are so large, do they sag or seriously warp over time? I wanted the larger cages since I have Silver Fox rabbits and I like to give the buns as much space as possible.

Thanks
-Kim


----------



## anthonyjames (May 11, 2010)

Kim,

You should also look at Fleet Farm.  You will save more by purchasing the same equipment from there including the stack a hutch kits.

You will pay more from Bass because of the shipping.  

Fleet Farm has 24 x 24, 30 x 36 and 36 x 36 cages and pans.

Cages range between $20 - $35.  The 30 x 36 drop pans are $20
Stack a hutch kits were $11 and urine guards extra just as Bass.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (May 11, 2010)

Thank Anthony, just have a quick question. 

I searched Fleet Farms on your suggestion and can't seem to locate those cages. Have you seen them on the website and I'm somehow overlooking them? 

Thanks a ton,

-Kim


----------



## anthonyjames (May 11, 2010)

Kim,

I am not sure you can see them on their website.  I don't think I have ever been able to pull up cages on the site.  I do know that if you have one close by give them a call first to see what they have in stock.  But I go to Farm and Fleet and Fleet and Farm (blains or mills, they are brothers) quite a bit.  So I know for a fact that they have them.

I have purchased cages from them as well as Bass and to me they are darned near the exact same cage and can't find any real difference.  Plus, they carry feed for $11 per 50lbs, mineral licks and basically what ever you need for poultry, livestock, pets and more.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!

We don't have any Fleet Farm stores here in NC, just Tractor Supply. But I did the math and it would be cheaper to buy all the seperate componants at TSC and then just buy the auto waterers from somewhere else.

Are the Havaheart rabbit cages the same quality as the Basse?

It would still be expensive(just not as expensive) to buy from the store but I don't mind the extra cost, if it means the equipment will be nicer and last longer.


----------



## anthonyjames (May 12, 2010)

Kim, 

I have found no difference between the cages.  Basically a name on the package.  The only thing I order from Bass now is sections because if I join cages or want baby wire I can order those pieces for about $2 each.  But the shipping is a killer.

And you should also look at kwcages.com for waterers.  They have a 2.5 gallon bucket kit that will water 5 cages for about $40 if I recall.


----------



## blk90s13 (May 12, 2010)

Who sells hanging cages I have very hard time finding anything other than stackable


----------



## Wolf-Kim (May 13, 2010)

Don't most people just buy the 'stackable' cages and just hang them?

I think they are the same cages, just to stack them you add the stacking equipment. To hang them, you get cables or chain or some other means of hanging them and just do it.

I may be wrong, but I think that there aren't 'hanging' specific cages.


----------

